# Sino Europe:"Ecco come sarà il nuovo Milan".



## admin (9 Agosto 2016)

La Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il Milan, ha parlato del futuro assetto del club rossonero attraverso un'intervista pubblicata su China Economic.

Ecco i punti salienti:"Dopo il closing il Milan avrà un nuovo presidente ed un nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Berlusconi resterà nelle vesti di presidente onorario. Nel fondo saranno presenti anche altri investitori. I nomi verranno svelati dopo il closing. Il Milan è stato scelto per la sua storia gloriosa. Ed è la prima volta che i capitali del governo cinese comprano una squadra leader. Il governo di Changxing è stato di grosso aiuto nell'acquisto del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il Milan, ha parlato del futuro assetto del club rossonero attraverso un'intervista pubblicata su China Economic.
> 
> Ecco i punti salienti:"Dopo il closing il Milan avrà un nuovo presidente ed un nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Berlusconi resterà nelle vesti di presidente onorario. Nel fondo saranno presenti anche altri investitori. I nomi verranno svelati dopo il closing. Il Milan è stato scelto per la sua storia gloriosa. Ed è la prima volta che i capitali del governo cinese comprano una squadra leader. Il governo di Changxing è stato di grosso aiuto nell'acquisto del Milan.



governo di Changxing, sarebbe come una provincia?


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> governo di Changxing, sarebbe come una provincia?



Una Contea. Tipo quella degli Hobbit


----------



## Coripra (9 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il Milan, ha parlato del futuro assetto del club rossonero attraverso un'intervista pubblicata su China Economic.
> 
> Ecco i punti salienti:"*Dopo il closing il Milan avrà un nuovo presidente ed un nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Berlusconi resterà nelle vesti di presidente onorario.* Nel fondo saranno presenti anche altri investitori. I nomi verranno svelati dopo il closing. Il Milan è stato scelto per la sua storia gloriosa. Ed è la prima volta che i capitali del governo cinese comprano una squadra leader. Il governo di Changxing è stato di grosso aiuto nell'acquisto del Milan.



nuovo assetto dirigenziale?? musica per le mie orecchie!!


----------



## Luca_Taz (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> governo di Changxing, sarebbe come una provincia?



presumo di si,"vicina" a shangai


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il Milan, ha parlato del futuro assetto del club rossonero attraverso un'intervista pubblicata su China Economic.
> 
> Ecco i punti salienti:"Dopo il closing il Milan avrà un nuovo presidente ed un nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Berlusconi resterà nelle vesti di presidente onorario. Nel fondo saranno presenti anche altri investitori. I nomi verranno svelati dopo il closing. Il Milan è stato scelto per la sua storia gloriosa. Ed è la prima volta che i capitali del governo cinese comprano una squadra leader. Il governo di Changxing è stato di grosso aiuto nell'acquisto del Milan.




Si tirino fuori i soldi per il mercato.
Stiamo perdendo solo tempo.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il Milan, ha parlato del futuro assetto del club rossonero attraverso un'intervista pubblicata su China Economic.
> 
> Ecco i punti salienti:"Dopo il closing il Milan avrà un nuovo presidente ed un nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Berlusconi resterà nelle vesti di presidente onorario. Nel fondo saranno presenti anche altri investitori. I nomi verranno svelati dopo il closing. Il Milan è stato scelto per la sua storia gloriosa. Ed è la prima volta che i capitali del governo cinese comprano una squadra leader. Il governo di Changxing è stato di grosso aiuto nell'acquisto del Milan.



sono proprio curioso di conoscere il futuro organigramma societario


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Finora tutte str....ate.
> Si tirino fuori i soldi per il mercato.
> Stiamo perdendo solo tempo.



Sinceramente, non so più come dirlo ma: 

Il Milan oggi è di Fininvest, è competenza di Fininvest, OGGI, investire sul mercato.

Se non investono sul mercato, il perchè lo ha spiegato in "volgare" l'avvocato La Scala nella video intervista su Facebook della scorsa settimana.

Se vuoi ti faccio un riassunto: non si acquista, perchè chi andrà a comprare il Milan acquisterà uno stato patrimoniale che verosimilmente è quello di giugno 2016. In poche parole, se si acquista lo si fa solo in funzione di una uscita che alleggerisca il patrimoniale e il nuovo acquisto non varierà di molto il patrimoniale (della serie, in termini di bilancio uscite=entrate).

Ogni altra operazione, va posta al vaglio della controparte. Per intenderci: si acquista ISCO a 35 milioni?Bene, l'esposizione debitoria aumenta di 35 milioni di euro, ai cinesi sta bene?Chi ce la mette quella differenza?Intendiamoci...questi 35 milioni di indebitamento, saranno a carico di Fininvest e quindi i cinesi lo sottrarranno da quanto dovuto a Fininivest...quindi da 520 cash e 220 di debiti...sarebbero 485 a Fininvest e 255 di debiti...a Fininvest converrebbe?

Oppure quella somma sarebbe a carico dei cinesi...e secondo voi, i cinesi accetterebbero di vedersi addebitati altri 35 milioni di debiti?

Dai su...si sapeva che questo mercato sarebbe stato farlocco...amen.

Fine OFF-TOPIC.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, non so più come dirlo ma:
> 
> Il Milan oggi è di Fininvest, è competenza di Fininvest, OGGI, investire sul mercato.
> 
> ...



Comprendo ma solo fino a un certo punto,
la parte inerente Fininvest è ovvia, nonostante il tanto declamato "amore" di Berlusconi naturalmente non hanno la minima intenzione di metterci il becco di un quattrino, è condivisibilissimo a meno che appunto non si parli di "amore" del futuro presidente onorario,

Da parte dei cinesi un pò meno, la squadra al momento non è attrezzata per qualificarsi in Champions, qualcuno può anche avere dei legittimi dubbi sull'Uefa, e non vedo motivo se hanno realmente intenzione di investire del perchè non farlo subito da questa sessione, anche a costo di ereditare un maggior "debito", ovviamente acquistando su loro precise indicazioni, questo gli consentirebbe di guadagnare un anno che non mi pare poco per degli investitori.


----------



## Djerry (9 Agosto 2016)

Se l'obiettivo è veramente mantenere lo stato attuale di bilancio, Isco preso a 35 milioni non rappresenta un -35 a bilancio, ma circa -15 (7 milioni di ammortamento annuo ed immagino circa 8 milioni di ingaggio lordo).

Ed una società seria e creativa può fare dei capolavori anche lavorando tra plusvalenze e cessioni intelligenti da un lato ed acquisti programmatici ed ammortamenti costruttivi dall'altro.

Il problema sono le idee, e sono quelle che mancano storicamente all'attuale staff dirigenziale sportivo, ovvero l'antennista. Al tempo stesso Gustavo Gomez è un'idea del tutto estranea a Galliani, quindi bisogna solo capire quanto è estesa la graduazione e l'incidenza dell'eminenza grigia che suggerisce certi nomi a Galliani, ma resta il fatto che se non sai cedere e non sai essere creativo e moderno è del tutto impensabile creare un circolo virtuoso in questo mercato.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se l'obiettivo è veramente mantenere lo stato attuale di bilancio, Isco preso a 35 milioni non rappresenta un -35 a bilancio, ma circa -15 (7 milioni di ammortamento annuo ed immagino circa 8 milioni di ingaggio lordo).
> 
> Ed una società seria e creativa può fare dei capolavori anche lavorando tra plusvalenze e cessioni intelligenti da un lato ed acquisti programmatici ed ammortamenti costruttivi dall'altro.
> 
> Il problema sono le idee, e sono quelle che mancano storicamente all'attuale staff dirigenziale sportivo, ovvero l'antennista. Al tempo stesso Gustavo Gomez è un'idea del tutto estranea a Galliani, quindi bisogna solo capire quanto è estesa la graduazione e l'incidenza dell'eminenza grigia che suggerisce certi nomi a Galliani, ma resta il fatto che se non sai cedere e non sai essere creativo e moderno è del tutto impensabile creare un circolo virtuoso in questo mercato.



Nono...calmi...io non parlo di ammortamento. Io parlo di patrimonio e di esposizione debitoria 

Se acquisti ISCO a 35, diciamo che lo paghi il 3 rate a partire da settembre, per farlo devi chiedere un anticipo ad una banca perchè i lMilan non ha in cassa i soldi per pagare cash...ciò vuol dire che l'indebitamento passa da 220 a 255 milioni...

Ora le ipotesi osno due:

1)I cinesi dicono: l'affare era di 740 milioni debiti compresi e noi vi diamo 740 milioni

2)I cinesi dicono: laffare era di 740 milioni, debiti compresi, ma visto che Isco ce lo papperemo noi, allora diciamo che sarà un affare da 775 milioni.

Io propendo per l'ipotesi 1. 

Nulla vieta ai cinesi di bloccare oggi un giocatore sulla "parola" che a gennaio pagheranno quanto dovuto, ma fino a gennaio non arriverà al Milan.

P.s. ho fatto l'esempio diIsco...ma questo vale anche per il più "povero" Badelj.


----------



## Djerry (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Nono...calmi...io non parlo di ammortamento. Io parlo di patrimonio e di esposizione debitoria
> 
> Se acquisti ISCO a 35, diciamo che lo paghi il 3 rate a partire da settembre, per farlo devi chiedere un anticipo ad una banca perchè i lMilan non ha in cassa i soldi per pagare cash...ciò vuol dire che l'indebitamento passa da 220 a 255 milioni...
> 
> ...



Ah ok, se parli del lato finanziario allora tutto si concentra sulla liquidità, e per altro tornano coerentemente d'attualità quei discorsi sui prestiti con diritto/obbligo di riscatto.

In questo senso siamo ostaggio dell'assoluta incapacità di mettere in rosa in questi anni giocatori che possono generare un'entrata liquida, ed al tempo stesso della pluriennale rivendita al ribasso di giocatori che non riusciamo a valorizzare (Saponara svenduto, Faraone svenduto, etc).

Ma non solo, perché siamo pure ostaggio degli ingaggi mostruosi di giocatori strapagati che non possiamo muovere se non generando minusvalenza atroce (Bertolacci, Bacca, Adriano, Ely, Matri) o pagando l'ingaggio per farli giocare altrove (Paletta, sempre Matri).

Un esempio stupido: Jose Mauri. Possibile che non ci sia un Sassuolo o Torino che offra 4-5 milioni per una fattispecie del genere (che a me piace zero, ma non deve piacere a me)? Eppure regolarmente queste operazioni sono a noi estranee, ricordo solo Cristante recentemente.
Discorso simile anche per Gabriel che resta misteriosamente bloccato (per forza, lo si manda a non giocare a Napoli invece che fare il protagonista al Carpi). Possibile che non ci sia in Europa un'offerta di 10 milioni per Suso, che invece immagino sia promesso se parte all'amico Preziosi come al solito dopo ferragosto? E così via, ma così è ovvio che sei bloccato cinesi o non cinesi.

Quasi c'è da commuoversi quando entrano 1.5 milioni per Verdi.


----------



## Doctore (9 Agosto 2016)

Ma io non avevo dubbi che il mercato di quest anno sia andato a farsi benedire...In ogni caso forza milan e attendiamo l anno prossimo


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quasi c'è da commuoversi quando entrano 1.5 milioni per Verdi.



Ah ecco da dove sono usciti i soldi per Gomez...

El Shaarawy 13 milioni Verdi 1.5= 14.5... Lapadula 9+ bonus e Gomez 8 milioni= 17...Magari abbiamo venduto altro.

Comunque sia, tutto è superabile se Fininvest dicesse "anche a noi sta bene l'ipotesi 1" (quelle del mio post precedente), ed è l'unico modo per sbloccare il mercato in estate. Il cosidetto regalo di Berlusconi, perchè piaccia o non piaccia il Milan è ancora suo.


----------



## gianni r. (9 Agosto 2016)

Spero che non mi odierete per questo che vi scrivo ma credo, anzi temo, che il primo mercato sostanzioso della nuova proprietà ci sarà non prima dell'estate del 2018.
Infatti il consorzio Cinese al momento del closing avrà versato nella casse di Fininvest circa 300 milioni, fra anticipo/caparra/possibile penale e prima rata del pagamento. In quel momento, cioè fine 2016, il consorzio sarà ufficialmente proprietario del Milan e...dei suoi debiti. Dovrà essere necessariamente ripianata una parte dei 220 milioni di debiti verso le banche, per non compromettere le linee di credito. Almeno altri 100 milioni. Inoltre il consorzio avrà in carico le spese correnti: stipendi, mutui, ammortamenti e quant'altro; ovviamente una parte delle spese sarà coperta dai ricavi: sponsorizzazioni,marketing,vendita dei biglietti etc. Sappiamo bene come le spese negli ultimi anni abbiano abbondantemente superato i ricavi.
Comunque a inizio 2017 la situazione per la nuova prorpietà sarà questa: versati 400 milioni e spese correnti a carico. A questo punto si potrà iniziare a consolidare il bilancio attraverso nuove sponsorizzazioni e rilancio del marketing. Aumentare il fatturato è necessario per poter investire sul mercato e aumentare il monte stipendi senza devastare il bilancio. Devastare il bilancio significa incorrere nelle sanzioni del Financial FairPlay e quindi:
esclusione dalle coppe europee
blocco del mercato
rose ridotte
Sei mesi di tempo dal closing (fine 2016) all'inizio del mercato (giugno 2017) sono insufficienti per centrare gli obbiettivi di risanamento del bilancio e aumento significativo del fatturato.
Quindi non mi aspetto grandi cose per le prossime due sessioni di mercato.
Ricordiamoci di quanti anni e quanti soldi ha avuto bisogno la Juventus per tornare ai vertici dopo la retrocessione in serie B. E la Juventus non aveva avuto l'esborso iniziale per l'acquisizione che invece il consorzio cinese avra'. Inoltre ai tempi non era ancora in vigore il FFP con i suoi vincoli.
Quindi un po di pazienza sarebbe consigliabile.


----------



## robs91 (9 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Spero che non mi odierete per questo che vi scrivo ma credo, anzi temo, che il primo mercato sostanzioso della nuova proprietà ci sarà non prima dell'estate del 2018.
> Infatti il consorzio Cinese al momento del closing avrà versato nella casse di Fininvest circa 300 milioni, fra anticipo/caparra/possibile penale e prima rata del pagamento. In quel momento, cioè fine 2016, il consorzio sarà ufficialmente proprietario del Milan e...dei suoi debiti. Dovrà essere necessariamente ripianata una parte dei 220 milioni di debiti verso le banche, per non compromettere le linee di credito. Almeno altri 100 milioni. Inoltre il consorzio avrà in carico le spese correnti: stipendi, mutui, ammortamenti e quant'altro; ovviamente una parte delle spese sarà coperta dai ricavi: sponsorizzazioni,marketing,vendita dei biglietti etc. Sappiamo bene come le spese negli ultimi anni abbiano abbondantemente superato i ricavi.
> Comunque a inizio 2017 la situazione per la nuova prorpietà sarà questa: versati 400 milioni e spese correnti a carico. A questo punto si potrà iniziare a consolidare il bilancio attraverso nuove sponsorizzazioni e rilancio del marketing. Aumentare il fatturato è necessario per poter investire sul mercato e aumentare il monte stipendi senza devastare il bilancio. Devastare il bilancio significa incorrere nelle sanzioni del Financial FairPlay e quindi:
> esclusione dalle coppe europee
> ...



Si ma se non fai una squadra competitiva come l'aumenti il fatturato visto che è da anni che non ci qualifichiamo in Europa?Non ci sono scuse, i cinesi devono investire subito pesantemente per rifondare la squadra fregandosene del fpf,altrimenti è notte fonda.


----------



## gianni r. (9 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non fai una squadra competitiva come l'aumenti il fatturato visto che è da anni che non ci qualifichiamo in Europa?Non ci sono scuse, i cinesi devono investire subito pesantemente per rifondare la squadra fregandosene del fpf,altrimenti è notte fonda.



Guarda, ci vuole pazienza, non c'è altro da fare. Il fatturato lo aumenti per gradi: nuove sponsorizzazioni sono quasi certe. Rilancio del marketing anche. Fregarsene del FFP non si può perchè il rilancio del fatturato passa necessariamente anche dall'accesso alle coppe europee. Con i vincoli del FFP è possibile investire in base a parametri ben precisi. Il fatturato è essenziale. Per fare nuovo fatturato ci vuole tempo.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Spero che non mi odierete per questo che vi scrivo ma credo, anzi temo, che il primo mercato sostanzioso della nuova proprietà ci sarà non prima dell'estate del 2018.
> Infatti il consorzio Cinese al momento del closing avrà versato nella casse di Fininvest circa 300 milioni, fra anticipo/caparra/possibile penale e prima rata del pagamento. In quel momento, cioè fine 2016, il consorzio sarà ufficialmente proprietario del Milan e...dei suoi debiti. Dovrà essere necessariamente ripianata una parte dei 220 milioni di debiti verso le banche, per non compromettere le linee di credito. Almeno altri 100 milioni. Inoltre il consorzio avrà in carico le spese correnti: stipendi, mutui, ammortamenti e quant'altro; ovviamente una parte delle spese sarà coperta dai ricavi: sponsorizzazioni,marketing,vendita dei biglietti etc. Sappiamo bene come le spese negli ultimi anni abbiano abbondantemente superato i ricavi.
> Comunque a inizio 2017 la situazione per la nuova prorpietà sarà questa: versati 400 milioni e spese correnti a carico. A questo punto si potrà iniziare a consolidare il bilancio attraverso nuove sponsorizzazioni e rilancio del marketing. Aumentare il fatturato è necessario per poter investire sul mercato e aumentare il monte stipendi senza devastare il bilancio. Devastare il bilancio significa incorrere nelle sanzioni del Financial FairPlay e quindi:
> esclusione dalle coppe europee
> ...



Sinceramente penso che qualcosa venga investito. Non cifre mostruose, ma il giusto per rinforzare la rosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il Milan, ha parlato del futuro assetto del club rossonero attraverso un'intervista pubblicata su China Economic.
> 
> Ecco i punti salienti:"Dopo il closing il Milan avrà un nuovo presidente ed un nuovo assetto dirigenziale. Berlusconi resterà nelle vesti di presidente onorario. Nel fondo saranno presenti anche altri investitori. I nomi verranno svelati dopo il closing. Il Milan è stato scelto per la sua storia gloriosa. Ed è la prima volta che i capitali del governo cinese comprano una squadra leader. Il governo di Changxing è stato di grosso aiuto nell'acquisto del Milan.



.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non fai una squadra competitiva come l'aumenti il fatturato visto che è da anni che non ci qualifichiamo in Europa?Non ci sono scuse, i cinesi devono investire subito pesantemente per rifondare la squadra fregandosene del fpf,altrimenti è notte fonda.



Non serve spendere tanto, serve spendere bene. Già se a questa squadra dai Musacchio, Badelj, Cuadrado e Isco la rendi tranquillamente da 2o/3o posto, spendendo soltanto 70-80 milioni, che puoi rifinanziarti in parte con le cessioni di Bacca e De Sciglio.


----------



## robs91 (9 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Guarda, ci vuole pazienza, non c'è altro da fare. Il fatturato lo aumenti per gradi: nuove sponsorizzazioni sono quasi certe. Rilancio del marketing anche. Fregarsene del FFP non si può perchè il rilancio del fatturato passa necessariamente anche dall'accesso alle coppe europee. Con i vincoli del FFP è possibile investire in base a parametri ben precisi. Il fatturato è essenziale. Per fare nuovo fatturato ci vuole tempo.



Mah non credo che l'uefa sbatterebbe fuori dalla Champions una squadra come il Milan,al massimo si concorderebbe una multa o una restrizione della rosa.Le eventuali nuove sponsorizzazioni infatti non bastano per aumentare considerevolmente il fatturato,serve tornare subito in Champions e per farlo serve spendere anche sforando i parametri del fpf.Non c'è alternativa.


----------



## robs91 (9 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non serve spendere tanto, serve spendere bene. Già se a questa squadra dai Musacchio, Badelj, Cuadrado e Isco la rendi tranquillamente da 2o/3o posto, spendendo soltanto 70-80 milioni, che puoi rifinanziarti in parte con le cessioni di Bacca e De Sciglio.



Io non chiedo un mercato da Manchester United ma almeno 100-120 milioni a gennaio/giugno vanno spesi senza se e senza ma,ovviamente con un ds che ci sappia fare.Altrimenti,davvero non se ne esce,anche perchè di giocatori vendibili in futuro che possano finanziare due-tre colpi non ne abbiamo a parte,forse, Donnarumma.Con gli eventuali 30 milioni di Bacca ci fai poco e tra l'altro quel delinquente di Galliani ha intenzione di sprecarli per Pavoletti,giusto per lasciarci un ultimo buon ricordo.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Spero che non mi odierete per questo che vi scrivo ma credo, anzi temo, che il primo mercato sostanzioso della nuova proprietà ci sarà non prima dell'estate del 2018.
> Infatti il consorzio Cinese al momento del closing avrà versato nella casse di Fininvest circa 300 milioni, fra anticipo/caparra/possibile penale e prima rata del pagamento. In quel momento, cioè fine 2016, il consorzio sarà ufficialmente proprietario del Milan e...dei suoi debiti. Dovrà essere necessariamente ripianata una parte dei 220 milioni di debiti verso le banche, per non compromettere le linee di credito. Almeno altri 100 milioni. Inoltre il consorzio avrà in carico le spese correnti: stipendi, mutui, ammortamenti e quant'altro; ovviamente una parte delle spese sarà coperta dai ricavi: sponsorizzazioni,marketing,vendita dei biglietti etc. Sappiamo bene come le spese negli ultimi anni abbiano abbondantemente superato i ricavi.
> Comunque a inizio 2017 la situazione per la nuova prorpietà sarà questa: versati 400 milioni e spese correnti a carico. A questo punto si potrà iniziare a consolidare il bilancio attraverso nuove sponsorizzazioni e rilancio del marketing. Aumentare il fatturato è necessario per poter investire sul mercato e aumentare il monte stipendi senza devastare il bilancio. Devastare il bilancio significa incorrere nelle sanzioni del Financial FairPlay e quindi:
> esclusione dalle coppe europee
> ...



Mi sa che la fai troppo nera.

Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a dicembre con una perdita di quasi 100 milioni di euro. (le spese sono diminuite ma mancano le sponsorizzazioni quindi siamo lì) e questa perdita sarà ampiamente coperta dai primi 100 milioni che i cinesi investiranno ad anno nuovo al moment del closing, che lo ripeto, per ragioni di "oppurtunità" sarà firmato i primi giorni di gennaio (quindi preparatevi alla pioggia di letame da novembre a fine anno, "uomo avvisato mezzo salvato"). Quella somma sarà un puro e semplice "aumento di capitale" che poi verrà azzerato al momento dell'approvazione del bilancio ad aprile, la differenza sarà naturalmente investita sul mercato.

Da gennaio, ma più precisamente a marzo-aprile, la nuova proprietà avrà una conoscenza più approfondita del bilancio societario e potrà iniziare a decidere quanto investire, ma sopratutto trovo ridicolo che si debba coprire parte dell'esposizione bancaria...ma chi è quel folle che a fronte di una esposizione bancaria va a coprirla di corsa?Al massimo la rinegozia, pagando una certa somma di "spese bancaria", ma ne allunga la scadenza.

In poche parole, io credo che a gennaio si investirà giusto per tappare le falle più grosse, ma con interventi poco pesanti sul bilancio, ma che il vero mercato ci sarà a giugno, quando appunto con il bilancio approvato, con il saldo certo tra "aumento di capitale e copertura perdite" e sopratutto si spera con un piazzamento europeo, si potrà investire.

Il capitolo FPF non ci deve riguardare, perchè potremmo anche ricevere un "avvertimento UEFA" che non significa affatto la squalifica dall'Europa (l'Inter in questi 3 anni ha "perso" più di noi e speso più di noi, non mi sembra che sia stata esclusa, anzi), per non incorrere in sanzioni, basta semplicemente portare i nuovi contratti di sponsorizzazione che saranno firmati a partire da gennaio, basta portare un piano di sviluppo economico e finanziario sul medio periodo e basta rispettarlo ogni anno e la UEFA acconsente senza alcun problema.

P.s. leggevo altrove, non ricordo di preciso dove, che la pesante esposizione bancaria è comunque verso società di factoring che hanno concesso crediti a fronte della cessione dei diritti tv ancora da incassare, mentre con le banche l'esposizione (conti in rosso per intenderci) è stata ampiamente ridotta nel corso dell'esercizio del 2014 (non ho letto il bilancio e non posso verificarlo ma diciamo che mi fido di chi scrisse quella cosa).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2016)

Se fosse arrivato a marzo/aprile il preliminare...


----------



## gianni r. (9 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Io non chiedo un mercato da Manchester United ma almeno 100-120 milioni a gennaio/giugno vanno spesi senza se e senza ma,ovviamente con un ds che ci sappia fare.Altrimenti,davvero non se ne esce,anche perchè di giocatori vendibili in futuro che possano finanziare due-tre colpi non ne abbiamo a parte,forse, Donnarumma.Con gli eventuali 30 milioni di Bacca ci fai poco e tra l'altro quel delinquente di Galliani ha intenzione di sprecarli per Pavoletti,giusto per lasciarci un ultimo buon ricordo.




Ma vedi che non è possibile investire facendo debito senza incorrere in sanzioni. La Juventus, squadra italiana con stadio di proprietà e miglior fatturato, per puntare alla champions quest'anno ha fatto un mercato mostruoso, finanziandolo in gran parte con Pogba, che era un enorme assegno in bianco che aveva in cassa da anni. Ha deciso di mettere all'ncasso questo assegno anche perchè adesso ne ha un altro, potenzialmente, di assegno in bianco, ossia Dybala. Nessun salto nel buio. La stessa Suning sta facendo un mercato modesto, per finanziare i prossimi acquisti probabilmente venderà qualcuno. Come dici tu il Milan ha poco da offrire in termini di mercato in uscita, rispetto anche a Napoli, Fiorentina, Roma, Inter lo stesso Sassuolo. Hanno tutti in rosa giocatori piu appetibili.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la fai troppo nera.
> 
> Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a dicembre con una perdita di quasi 100 milioni di euro. (le spese sono diminuite ma mancano le sponsorizzazioni quindi siamo lì) e questa perdita sarà ampiamente coperta dai primi 100 milioni che i cinesi investiranno ad anno nuovo al moment del closing, che lo ripeto, per ragioni di "oppurtunità" sarà firmato i primi giorni di gennaio (quindi preparatevi alla pioggia di letame da novembre a fine anno, "uomo avvisato mezzo salvato"). Quella somma sarà un puro e semplice "aumento di capitale" che poi verrà azzerato al momento dell'approvazione del bilancio ad aprile, la differenza sarà naturalmente investita sul mercato.
> 
> ...



confermo, debiti verso le banche di soli 54 mln di euro.


----------



## gianni r. (9 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo. Io personalmente mi armo di pazienza. Se avessi ragione io e le prossime sessioni di mercato non fossero quelle da voi auspicate accettate il mio consiglio: non disperatevi, è del tutto normale e fisiologico un certo periodo di assestamento prima della crescita.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Ma vedi che non è possibile investire facendo debito senza incorrere in sanzioni. La Juventus, squadra italiana con stadio di proprietà e miglior fatturato, per puntare alla champions quest'anno ha fatto un mercato mostruoso, finanziandolo in gran parte con Pogba, che era un enorme assegno in bianco che aveva in cassa da anni. Ha deciso di mettere all'ncasso questo assegno anche perchè adesso ne ha un altro, potenzialmente, di assegno in bianco, ossia Dybala. Nessun salto nel buio. La stessa Suning sta facendo un mercato modesto, per finanziare i prossimi acquisti probabilmente venderà qualcuno. Come dici tu il Milan ha poco da offrire in termini di mercato in uscita, rispetto anche a Napoli, Fiorentina, Roma, Inter lo stesso Sassuolo. Hanno tutti in rosa giocatori piu appetibili.



Ok, la Juve ha l'assegno in bianco Dybala...e magari ne ha preso un altro Pjaca...ma domani che gli assegni saranno finiti, che uno di questi assegni non sarà coperto, con cosa si reggeranno?

Mi spiego, la Juve l'anno prossimo non avrà più l'assegno di pogba, ma avrà un aumento di costi mostruoso (solo Higuain le costerà 40 milioni l'anno per 5 anni)...non dovessero vincere la HCampions ed le italiane dovessero accedere tutte agli ottavi, la Juve si troverebbe in guai seri (sempre che non venda il nome dello stadio ad un altra agenzia pubbliciataria per 50 milioni l'anno)...


----------



## gianni r. (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ok, la Juve ha l'assegno in bianco Dybala...e magari ne ha preso un altro Pjaca...ma domani che gli assegni saranno finiti, che uno di questi assegni non sarà coperto, con cosa si reggeranno?
> 
> Mi spiego, la Juve l'anno prossimo non avrà più l'assegno di pogba, ma avrà un aumento di costi mostruoso (solo Higuain le costerà 40 milioni l'anno per 5 anni)...non dovessero vincere la HCampions ed le italiane dovessero accedere tutte agli ottavi, la Juve si troverebbe in guai seri (sempre che non venda il nome dello stadio ad un altra agenzia pubbliciataria per 50 milioni l'anno)...



Temo che gli assegni in bianco della Juventus non siano casuali , ma frutto di una certa intelligente e accorta programmazione. E' anche vero che Higuain a quelle cifre non lo rivenderanno mai.


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2016)

visto che si parla di FPF, il fatto che Sino-Europe afferma che avremo un nuovo presidente (oltre a SB onorario) cambia le cose, vero? se non ricordo male avevo letto che quando si cambia proprietà (e anche presidente) in ottica FPF vengono concesse delle deroghe. Sbaglio?


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

raga gli assegni in bianco li vedete anche nel Real, Barcellona,Bayern ecc ecc?? no...perché? semplice fatturato.
Il problema è solo quello, se questi sono bravi e capaci, basta spendere per i primi 3 anni, far allacciare accordi con sponsor cinesi importanti ( qui ci vuole la mano del governo imho) e nel giro di 4 anni cammineremmo da soli, come fanno le big d'europa. Tutto sta nel capire il loro progetto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

*Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan. 
Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
Nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"

Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> Confermo che nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*



Ecco la società è stata creata a maggio, siamo ad agosto e sono "indicativamente" scaduti i 90 giorni...le autorizzazioni cinesi ci sono, ora servono quelle italiane ed europee.

Fino ad allora turatevi il naso e spero vivamente che questi cinesi querelino questi scribacchini che non fanno altro che calunniare loro ed il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> Confermo che nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*



Altra conferma continua che il 90% della stampa non sa nulla e parla per niente .


----------



## Gekyn (9 Agosto 2016)

Ma i cinesi non esistono, sono un po' come gli alieni.........


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> Confermo che nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*



Ever Larger Group sarebbe Evergrande?


----------



## clanton (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> Confermo che nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*



FORCHIELLI !!!! ... Che ne dici ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Agosto 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *edoardo pini, in un articolo esclusivo per mn, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di changxing in quanto sede della sino-europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il milan è stato acquistato dalla sino-europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La sino-europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> confermo che nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della sino-europe torneranno in cina, ci sarà una conferenza a changxing e sino-europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di ever larger group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di liu meng, presidente della yagtze river international holdings group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... E sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*


postaglielo in faccia a forchielli su Twitter da parte di tutti noi per favore. [MENTION=2481]DeviLInsideMe[/MENTION] No caps lock!


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

ottima news, ma Ever Larger Group sarebbe?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non fai una squadra competitiva come l'aumenti il fatturato visto che è da anni che non ci qualifichiamo in Europa?Non ci sono scuse, i cinesi devono investire subito pesantemente per rifondare la squadra fregandosene del fpf,altrimenti è notte fonda.



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Ma secondo te i Cinesi non lo sanno?
Buttano nel cesso un anno di possibilità di guadagni, vuoi per l'ingresso nelle coppe, che per l'eventuale ritorno economico del merchandising e quotazioni in borsa, per risparmiare sull'acquisto di un buon giocatore?
Secondo me il problema vero è solo formale: Fassone (o l'AD voluto dagli acquirenti) non ha poteri di firma e la situazione è bloccata da fetentone Condorsomaro.
Non appena saranno date le deleghe e i poteri al nuovo AD, comincerà il mercato dei cinesi.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ma secondo te i Cinesi non lo sanno?
> Buttano nel cesso un anno di possibilità di guadagni, vuoi per l'ingresso nelle coppe, che per l'eventuale ritorno economico del merchandising e quotazioni in borsa, per risparmiare sull'acquisto di un buon giocatore?
> Secondo me il problema vero è solo formale: Fassone (o l'AD voluto dagli acquirenti) non ha poteri di firma e la situazione è bloccata da fetentone Condorsomaro.
> Non appena saranno date le deleghe e i poteri al nuovo AD, comincerà il mercato dei cinesi.



Se cominciano senza rinforzare un minimo la squadra sono da galera...poche scuse..dovevano mettere qualche clausola,fare qualsiasi cosa pur di rinforzare la rosa nell'immediato.
Non si può presentarsi ancora con Honda vice Suso e Niang largo a sinistr(ruolo mai fatto)con quel centrocampo di scappati di casa..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ma secondo te i Cinesi non lo sanno?
> Buttano nel cesso un anno di possibilità di guadagni, vuoi per l'ingresso nelle coppe, che per l'eventuale ritorno economico del merchandising e quotazioni in borsa, per risparmiare sull'acquisto di un buon giocatore?
> Secondo me il problema vero è solo formale: Fassone (o l'AD voluto dagli acquirenti) non ha poteri di firma e la situazione è bloccata da fetentone Condorsomaro.
> Non appena saranno date le deleghe e i poteri al nuovo AD, comincerà il mercato dei cinesi.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se cominciano senza rinforzare un minimo la squadra sono da galera...poche scuse..dovevano mettere qualche clausola,fare qualsiasi cosa pur di rinforzare la rosa nell'immediato.
> Non si può presentarsi ancora con Honda vice Suso e Niang largo a sinistr(ruolo mai fatto)con quel centrocampo di scappati di casa..



Difficilmente a Fassone daranno deleghe prima del closing, quindi mettetevi l'anima in pace: questo mercato è andato, dovremo accontentarci di colpi low profile. E se i cinesi lo permettono/accettano è perché probabilmente pensano che ciò non intralci il processo di rinascita. Magari perché ritengono di poter intervenire a gennaio, o forse perché ritengono che un altro anno senza coppe non possa danneggiare i loro progetti che evidentemente sono a lungo termine. 

Un consiglio per tutti: armatevi di santa pazienza perché i cinesi adottano un metodo diverso da quello degli arabi. 
Ci sarà certamente un corposo piano industriale ma questo verrà spalmato inizialmente almeno in un lustro. Al termine del quale, se saranno state effettuate le scelte giuste a livello dirigenziale e sportivo, torneremo ad essere una squadra altamente competitiva. 
Ma nel frattempo, il Milan tornerà grande un passo alla volta, e dovremo anche accettare di inciampare ogni tanto.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se cominciano senza rinforzare un minimo la squadra sono da galera...poche scuse..dovevano mettere qualche clausola,fare qualsiasi cosa pur di rinforzare la rosa nell'immediato.
> Non si può presentarsi ancora con Honda vice Suso e Niang largo a sinistr(ruolo mai fatto)con quel centrocampo di scappati di casa..



Lo ripeto, l'unico modo che c'è oggi per fare mercato è che Fininvest accetti di decurtare il prezzo di acquisto di questo o quel giocatore dal prezzo di vendita: oggi il Milan è venduto a 520 Cash + debiti.

Se prendi un giocatore da 30 milioni, aumenti il debito (visto che nessuno paga cash), quindi Fininvest accetterebbe di ricevere 490 milioni cash?

Il problema è questo e nessun altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Il discorso è semplice: chi pensa che siamo in mani agli sceicchi asiatici si sbagli e di grosso. Chi pensa che finalmente si potrà ammirare un progetto sportivo ed economico, sarà molto contento. Ci vorrà del tempo per ritornare competitivi, ma finalmente, mi auguro, non vedremo più le porcate di Galliani e il nano. Probabilmente si penserà anche allo stadio, ricavi,merchandising e tutto, parallelamente al rafforzamento della squadra, che andrà di pari passo. Un poco alla volta torneremo verso la normalità....
Onestamente mi aspetto che nel giro di 5 anni potremmo avere ricavi per 380/400 mln, a quel punto potremo operare come la juve. E se tutto va come deve andare, magari con qualche azionarato popolare, ipo ecc ecc, potremmo anche arrivare a livelli più alti di fatturato. Ma non nel giro di pochissimo,questo deve essere chiaro imho.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto, l'unico modo che c'è oggi per fare mercato è che Fininvest accetti di decurtare il prezzo di acquisto di questo o quel giocatore dal prezzo di vendita: oggi il Milan è venduto a 520 Cash + debiti.
> 
> Se prendi un giocatore da 30 milioni, aumenti il debito (visto che nessuno paga cash), quindi Fininvest accetterebbe di ricevere 490 milioni cash?
> 
> Il problema è questo e nessun altro.



Prestiti prestiti prestiti...
E almeno parlino dicano qualcosa...non si può iniziare la stagione in questo menefreghismo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> Nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*



up


----------



## kollaps (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, in un articolo esclusivo per MN, ha raccolto ulteriori importanti informazioni riguardanti la cessione del Milan.
> Negli ultimi giorni in Italia si è fatto il nome della piccola contea di Changxing in quanto sede della Sino-Europe, il veicolo che ha acquistato il club. A tal proposito, è stato intervistato Wuxiangyuan, membro del governo di Changxing, città a molti sconosciuta. Ecco le sue parole: "Siamo molto contenti che una città come la nostra sia accostata all'acquisto di un club come il Milan. Ma ci tengo a specificare che il Milan è stato acquistato dalla Sino-Europe e dai suoi investitori, non dalla nostra città. La Sino-Europe è stata creata proprio a maggio per questa operazione e per ora vogliono tenere un profilo basso, proprio per l'importanza della trattativa.
> Nelle prossime settimane, non appena i membri della Sino-Europe torneranno in Cina, ci sarà una conferenza a Changxing e Sino-Europe risponderà alle vostre domande. Confermo che i nuovi investitori statali, oltre ad Haixia, entreranno a far parte del progetto e verranno rivelati soltanto al closing. In questi giorni ho letto della partecipazione anche di Ever Larger Group (società quotata in borsa) ma non posso confermare"
> 
> Infine, come riportano i media cinesi, un'altra novità riguarderebbe il fortissimo ruolo di Liu Meng, presidente della Yagtze River International Holdings Group, molto influente a livello governativo, membro della camera di commercio di Wuhan, che in questi mesi è stato a stretto contatto con Berlusconi per trovare la cordata giusta... e sembra che alla fine ce l'abbia proprio fatta.*





naliM77 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto, l'unico modo che c'è oggi per fare mercato è che Fininvest accetti di decurtare il prezzo di acquisto di questo o quel giocatore dal prezzo di vendita: oggi il Milan è venduto a 520 Cash + debiti.
> 
> Se prendi un giocatore da 30 milioni, aumenti il debito (visto che nessuno paga cash), quindi Fininvest accetterebbe di ricevere 490 milioni cash?
> 
> Il problema è questo e nessun altro.



Gli 85 milioni entro i 35 giorni a cosa servono scusate?

Il mercato poi lo si può tranquillamente autofinanziare con le cessioni. 
Menez se n'è andato, Diego Lopez sta per andarsene, Honda idem, Luiz Adriano 10 milioni, Bacca 30 milioni, De sciglio 20.
Se c'è bisogno di soldi, possiamo vendere questi giocatori e tirare su circa 60-70 milioni.
Aggiungendoci Suso per altri 10 milioni, andiamo verso gli 80.

Con 80 milioni, se i targets sono giocatori come Gustavo Gomez, ci rifai una squadra intera


----------



## wfiesso (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Prestiti prestiti prestiti...
> E almeno parlino dicano qualcosa...non si può iniziare la stagione in questo menefreghismo.



Non sono neanche arrivati e già sono dei menefreghisti?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Difficilmente a Fassone daranno deleghe prima del closing, quindi mettetevi l'anima in pace: questo mercato è andato, dovremo accontentarci di colpi low profile. E se i cinesi lo permettono/accettano è perché probabilmente pensano che ciò non intralci il processo di rinascita. Magari perché ritengono di poter intervenire a gennaio, o forse perché ritengono che un altro anno senza coppe non possa danneggiare i loro progetti che evidentemente sono a lungo termine.
> 
> Un consiglio per tutti: armatevi di santa pazienza perché i cinesi adottano un metodo diverso da quello degli arabi.
> Ci sarà certamente un corposo piano industriale ma questo verrà spalmato inizialmente almeno in un lustro. Al termine del quale, se saranno state effettuate le scelte giuste a livello dirigenziale e sportivo, torneremo ad essere una squadra altamente competitiva.
> Ma nel frattempo, il Milan tornerà grande un passo alla volta, e dovremo anche accettare di inciampare ogni tanto.



Pienamente d'accordo.
Se nel frattempo ci liberiamo di qualche peso morto dall'oneroso stipendio, ed evitiamo altri bidoni in entrata mi dichiaro completamente soddisfatta.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (9 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Gli 85 milioni entro i 35 giorni a cosa servono scusate?



Ancora? Sono l'anticipo a Fininvest


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non sono neanche arrivati e già sono dei menefreghisti?



Da 3 mesi a questa parte non c 'è una società...stiamo vivendo in un limbo.
Sembra che stiamo iniziando un campionato a cui nessuno dei vecchi e nuovi proprietari vorrebbe partecipare.
Ho capito che bisogna avere pazienza e finalmente ci siamo liberati dei vecchi,ma un anno di limbo è lunghissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo alcune ricerche effettuate, il nome cinese individuato da Edo, ossia 永大集团, rimanderebbe al Wing Tai Group, Real Estate leader in Singapore, ma nata ad Hong Kong, con sedi anche in Malasya e Cina. Possiede assets per 5 miliardi di dollari.

Comunque si tratta di indiscrezioni che attendono conferme, pertanto prendete la notizia con le pinze.*


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Gli 85 milioni entro i 35 giorni a cosa servono scusate?
> 
> Il mercato poi lo si può tranquillamente autofinanziare con le cessioni.
> Menez se n'è andato, Diego Lopez sta per andarsene, Honda idem, Luiz Adriano 10 milioni, Bacca 30 milioni, De sciglio 20.
> ...



gli 85 milioni sono la caparra e la incassa Fininvest non il Milan.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Difficilmente a Fassone daranno deleghe prima del closing, quindi mettetevi l'anima in pace: questo mercato è andato, dovremo accontentarci di colpi low profile. E se i cinesi lo permettono/accettano è perché probabilmente pensano che ciò non intralci il processo di rinascita. Magari perché ritengono di poter intervenire a gennaio, o forse perché ritengono che un altro anno senza coppe non possa danneggiare i loro progetti che evidentemente sono a lungo termine.
> 
> Un consiglio per tutti: armatevi di santa pazienza perché i cinesi adottano un metodo diverso da quello degli arabi.
> Ci sarà certamente un corposo piano industriale ma questo verrà spalmato inizialmente almeno in un lustro. Al termine del quale, se saranno state effettuate le scelte giuste a livello dirigenziale e sportivo, torneremo ad essere una squadra altamente competitiva.
> Ma nel frattempo, il Milan tornerà grande un passo alla volta, e dovremo anche accettare di inciampare ogni tanto.



Questo post dovrebbe essere affisso in una ipotetica bacheca di questo forum tanto è carico di verità

Capisco i tifosi che reduci da tanti anni di rabbia e delusione non vedono l'ora di poter tornare a tifare una squadra competitiva ma purtroppo la logica non va nella stessa direzione...i Cinesi hanno firmato un preliminare d'acquisto ma il Milan attualmente è ancora di Fininvest...e per una qualche ''sciagura'' imprevista (non me lo auguro) potrebbe esserlo anche in futuro
Ed ecco che si crea un corto circuito...i Cinesi non investono in qualcosa che non è loro e tantomeno lo fa Fininvest che sta per vendere
Io ho già messo l'animo in pace...ancora qualche mese di calvario ma poi...dal 1 Gennaio 2017 sotto con il lavoro...sopratutto a livello societario...se si lavorerà bene la squadra sarà una diretta conseguenza...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcune ricerche effettuate, il nome cinese individuato da Edo, ossia 永大集团, rimanderebbe al Wing Tai Group, Real Estate leader in Singapore, ma nata ad Hong Kong, con sedi anche in Malasya e Cina. Possiede assets per 5 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> Comunque si tratta di indiscrezioni che attendono conferme, pertanto predente la notizia con le pinze.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Gli 85 milioni entro i 35 giorni a cosa servono scusate?
> 
> Il mercato poi lo si può tranquillamente autofinanziare con le cessioni.
> Menez se n'è andato, Diego Lopez sta per andarsene, Honda idem, Luiz Adriano 10 milioni, Bacca 30 milioni, De sciglio 20.
> ...




Si poi però posi il mouse e spegni Football manager e torni alla vita reale dove i cessi non te li compra nessuno per quelle cifre .


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Questo post dovrebbe essere affisso in una ipotetica bacheca di questo forum tanto è carico di verità
> 
> Capisco i tifosi che reduci da tanti anni di rabbia e delusione non vedono l'ora di poter tornare a tifare una squadra competitiva ma purtroppo la logica non va nella stessa direzione...i Cinesi hanno firmato un preliminare d'acquisto ma il Milan attualmente è ancora di Fininvest...e per una qualche ''sciagura'' imprevista (non me lo auguro) potrebbe esserlo anche in futuro
> Ed ecco che si crea un corto circuito...i Cinesi non investono in qualcosa che non è loro e tantomeno lo fa Fininvest che sta per vendere
> Io ho già messo l'animo in pace...ancora qualche mese di calvario ma poi...dal 1 Gennaio 2017 sotto con il lavoro...sopratutto a livello societario...se si lavorerà bene la squadra sarà una diretta conseguenza...


Si ma non puoi tenere invariata una rosa che è arrivata settima,devi stravolgere qualcosa.Qualche taglio,qualche prestito e via.
Tenerla così com'è equivale a menefreghismo allo stato puro.Devono smuovere le acque in qualche modo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Da 3 mesi a questa parte non c 'è una società...stiamo vivendo in un limbo.
> Sembra che stiamo iniziando un campionato a cui nessuno dei vecchi e nuovi proprietari vorrebbe partecipare.
> Ho capito che bisogna avere pazienza e finalmente ci siamo liberati dei vecchi,ma un anno di limbo è lunghissimo.


Tu spenderesti 20 mila euro per sistemare una macchina che non è ancora tua ? Io no e neqnxhe i cinesi giustamente .


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu spenderesti 20 mila euro per sistemare una macchina che non è ancora tua ? Io no e neqnxhe i cinesi giustamente .



Tu piuttosto di Honda non prenderesti Markovic Januzay Mata Depay Moses cazorla o Young e altri ''tagli'' delle BIG prima che vadano in prestito in turchia?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma non puoi tenere invariata una rosa che è arrivata settima,devi stravolgere qualcosa.Qualche taglio,qualche prestito e via.
> Tenerla così com'è equivale a menefreghismo allo stato puro.Devono smuovere le acque in qualche modo.



D'accordo...ma Il Re dell'Est ha spegato benissimo perchè questo è difficile che avvenga...siamo in una fase dove non si sa bene chi comanda e chi può decidere...chi fa il mercato?...chi nell'eventualità investe?...ora come ora penso che il numero uno (si fa per dire) sia ancora Galliani...e difficilmente smembrerà il suo capolavoro...anche perchè non ne sarebbe in grado
Spiace e ti capisco...ma purtroppo è così...o almeno...è quello che penso anche io


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> D'accordo...ma Il Re dell'Est ha spegato benissimo perchè questo è difficile che avvenga...siamo in una fase dove non si sa bene chi comanda e chi può decidere...chi fa il mercato?...chi nell'eventualità investe?...ora come ora penso che il numero uno (si fa per dire) sia ancora Galliani...e difficilmente smembrerà il suo capolavoro...anche perchè non ne sarebbe in grado
> Spiace e ti capisco...ma purtroppo è così...o almeno...è quello che penso anche io


E vabbè allora altro anno sabbatico...guarderò altro...


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcune ricerche effettuate, il nome cinese individuato da Edo, ossia 永大集团, rimanderebbe al Wing Tai Group, Real Estate leader in Singapore, ma nata ad Hong Kong, con sedi anche in Malasya e Cina. Possiede assets per 5 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> Comunque si tratta di indiscrezioni che attendono conferme, pertanto prendete la notizia con le pinze.*



Mi piacerebbe tanto che riuscissero a fare un colpo importante già da subito ma a questo punto non so se sarà possibile. Serve riportare un po' di entusiasmo in un ambiente altamente depresso, e oltre a questo cominciare da subito a dare una spinta al marketing. Come dice sempre giustamente [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma di chi ti compri la maglietta ad oggi anche se volessi? Regalateci un grande giocatore, non chiedo un toppissimo ma qualcuno che anche a livello d'immagine faccia capire che, seppur un passo alla volta, stiamo tornando.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma non puoi tenere invariata una rosa che è arrivata settima,devi stravolgere qualcosa.Qualche taglio,qualche prestito e via.
> Tenerla così com'è equivale a menefreghismo allo stato puro.Devono smuovere le acque in qualche modo.


forse ti sfugge che oggi il Milan è ancora di Fininvest. quindi la domanda che dovresti fare è: se stai vendendo una cosa ti conviene investire su di essa sapendo che i frutti di qiell'imvestinebto saranno a vantaggio di chi comprerà?


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> forse ti sfugge che oggi il Milan è ancora di Fininvest. quindi la domanda che dovresti fare è: se stai vendendo una cosa ti conviene investire su di essa sapendo che i frutti di qiell'imvestinebto saranno a vantaggio di chi comprerà?



Ma quale vantaggio...esistono i prestiti..
E se proprio possono pure provare a metterci clausole con riscatto obbligatorio solo a closing avvenuto.Che sarebbe una clausola simile a quella del riscatto obbligatorio a tot.presenze.

Se c'è davvero lo stato cinese dietro credo che non si farebbero problemi a prestarci i giocatori con queste formule.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quale vantaggio...esistono i prestiti..
> E se proprio possono pure provare a metterci clausole con riscatto obbligatorio solo a closing avvenuto.Che sarebbe una clausola simile a quella del riscatto obbligatorio a tot.presenze.
> 
> Se c'è davvero lo stato cinese dietro credo che non si farebbero problemi a prestarci i giocatori con queste formule.



Non voglio rischiare un altro Ban. il perché non si chiudono affari onerosi (anche il prestito con obbligo lo è) l'h9 spiegato qualche pagina fa. torna indietro e rileggi. credo di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Esempio:
Memphis Depay,fuori rosa a Manchester perchè Mourinho è un pirla,ottimo talento.
Cosa puoi fare per prenderlo?prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 25 milioni al raggiungimento di 10 presenze.
Se il closing avviene lo riscatti, se la cessione societaria salta lo lasci in panca a 9 presenze e non lo riscatti.
E così via per tutti gli altri buoni giocatori scartati dalle Big..
Troppo complicato per Fassone e Galliani? forse si..


----------



## InsideTheFire (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> forse ti sfugge che oggi il Milan è ancora di Fininvest. quindi la domanda che dovresti fare è: se stai vendendo una cosa ti conviene investire su di essa sapendo che i frutti di qiell'imvestinebto saranno a vantaggio di chi comprerà?



Quello che ribadisci è legittimo e teoricamente corretto...ma il calcio non è solo economia...finanza...preliminari...closing e debiti...è uno sport e come in tutti gli sport contano i risultati, che poi si riperquotono sulle entrate....credo che la maggior parte di noi non stia chiedendo di rivoluzionare la squadra e spendere 100+ mln subito ma di inserire dei giocatori e al limite un colpo di immagine (isco?) che ti permettano di essere competitivo da subito almeno per la zona CL valutando anche qualche cessione importante...ovviamente i ''rischi'' sono a carico dei cinesi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2016)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Quello che ribadisci è legittimo e teoricamente corretto...ma il calcio non è solo economia...finanza...preliminari...closing e debiti...è uno sport e come in tutti gli sport contano i risultati, che poi si riperquotono sulle entrate....credo che la maggior parte di noi non stia chiedendo di rivoluzionare la squadra e spendere 100+ mln subito ma di inserire dei giocatori e al limite un colpo di immagine (isco?) che ti permettano di essere competitivo da subito almeno per la zona CL valutando anche qualche cessione importante...


Che gli frega a Fininvest di tutto questo? Semmai i cinesi dovrebbero prendersi il rischio.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Esempio:
> Memphis Depay,fuori rosa a Manchester perchè Mourinho è un pirla,ottimo talento.
> Cosa puoi fare per prenderlo?prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 25 milioni al raggiungimento di 10 presenze.
> Se il closing avviene lo riscatti, se la cessione societaria salta lo lasci in panca a 9 presenze e non lo riscatti.
> ...


vabbe mi banneranno. 

Fininvest e cinesi hanno raggiunto un accordo per la vendita a 740 milioni di euro debiti compresi. il valore dello stato patrimoniale è stato quello del 31 maggio o del 30 giugno.

ora se andiamo a prendere Depay, anche in prestito con obbligo, diciamo che in teoria generi un debito di 25 milioni di euro da saldare con lo UTD dall'anno prossimo.

ora di fronte a questa situazione si verrebbe a creare:

1) i debiti passano da 220 a 245, quindi Fininvest incassa da 520 a 495 milioni (la somma deve sempre essere 740 milioni)

2) i cinesi dicono, va bene, Depay ci piace, anziché 740 milioni accettiamo che il valore totale del Milan sia di 765 milioni (quindi sempre 520 cash a Fininvest ma con 245 milioni di debiti)

secondo te...tu venditore cosa faresti? e se fossi il compratore cosa faresti?

per me conviene sia a chi vende che a chi compra che si investa solo ciò che si incassi, o meglio a fronte di una cessione di Bacca a 30 milioni che genererebbe un credito di 30 milioni, si potrebbero investire 30 milioni.

a fra un mese....

p.s. se mi avete avvisato non ho ancora letto l'avvertimento, datemi il tempo


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Difficilmente a Fassone daranno deleghe prima del closing, quindi mettetevi l'anima in pace: questo mercato è andato, dovremo accontentarci di colpi low profile. E se i cinesi lo permettono/accettano è perché probabilmente pensano che ciò non intralci il processo di rinascita. Magari perché ritengono di poter intervenire a gennaio, o forse perché ritengono che un altro anno senza coppe non possa danneggiare i loro progetti che evidentemente sono a lungo termine.
> 
> Un consiglio per tutti: armatevi di santa pazienza perché i cinesi adottano un metodo diverso da quello degli arabi.
> Ci sarà certamente un corposo piano industriale ma questo verrà spalmato inizialmente almeno in un lustro. Al termine del quale, se saranno state effettuate le scelte giuste a livello dirigenziale e sportivo, torneremo ad essere una squadra altamente competitiva.
> Ma nel frattempo, il Milan tornerà grande un passo alla volta, e dovremo anche accettare di inciampare ogni tanto.




A me tutto questo sta benissimo. Abbiamo sempre detto Che volevamo un progetto serio e non qualcuno Che continua a boicottarci dall' interno. Se quanto scrivono su questo progetto a lunga durata e' vero, allora mi sta bene pazientare. Quello Che mi interessa e' Che Ci sia gente competente che agisce per il bene della squadra, e aver riacquistato finalmente la dignita' e la voglia di poter tifare per la nostra squadra. Poi certo sarebbe bello ritornare a vincere prima o poi


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> vabbe mi banneranno.
> 
> Fininvest e cinesi hanno raggiunto un accordo per la vendita a 740 milioni di euro debiti compresi. il valore dello stato patrimoniale è stato quello del 31 maggio o del 30 giugno.
> 
> ...



Sei davvero duro di comprendonio..ho scritto prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 10-15 presenze.Se la cessione non avviene si fermano a 14 presenze e lo sbattono in panca senza che nessuno ci rimetta nulla.Non è difficile da capire,è un operazione molton in voga ultimamente quella del prestito con riscatto a presenze.


----------



## Coripra (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sei davvero duro di comprendonio..ho scritto prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 10-15 presenze.Se la cessione non avviene si fermano a 14 presenze e lo sbattono in panca senza che nessuno ci rimetta nulla.Non è difficile da capire,è un operazione molton in voga ultimamente quella del prestito con riscatto a presenze.



Sempre che trovi squadre disposte a darti giocatori validi con questa formula, che privilegia quasi esclusivamente il futuro acquirente.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Sempre che trovi squadre disposte a darti giocatori validi con questa formula, che privilegia quasi esclusivamente il futuro acquirente.



Sempre meglio che darlo via in prestito gratuito..e Depay così come Mata Young Januzai Cazorla Marzkovic Moses ecc...andranno via in prestito secco perchè sanno tutti che sono ''scarti''

Ancora meglio è il prestito con riscatto vincolato al closing.
Se io fossi un dirigente del Manchester e so che c'è il governo cinese dietro al Milan preferirei darlo in prestito a loro/noi con quella formula piuttosto che un prestito secco allo Stoke o Besiktas che glielo ridà sicuramente indietro tra un anno.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sei davvero duro di comprendonio..ho scritto prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 10-15 presenze.Se la cessione non avviene si fermano a 14 presenze e lo sbattono in panca senza che nessuno ci rimetta nulla.Non è difficile da capire,è un operazione molton in voga ultimamente quella del prestito con riscatto a presenze.



e se poi arriva a 15 presenze chi lo paga il giocatore? e secondo te lo UTD ha interesse a svalutare ulteriormente un suo asset. 

lo stallo sul mercato si può risolvere in un solo modo, cioè con Fininvest che dica "ok, spendiamo 40 milioni sul mercato quello toglietelo dai 520 milioni che ci dovete".

i cinesi fino al closing non possono investire.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> *e se poi arriva a 15 presenze chi lo paga il giocatore?* e secondo te lo UTD ha interesse a svalutare ulteriormente un suo asset.
> 
> lo stallo sul mercato si può risolvere in un solo modo, cioè con Fininvest che dica "ok, spendiamo 40 milioni sul mercato quello toglietelo dai 520 milioni che ci dovete".
> 
> i cinesi fino al closing non possono investire.



Se vedi che il closing sta avendo problemi ovviamente non ce lo fai arrivare a 15 presenze.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio che darlo via in prestito gratuito..e Depay così come Mata Young Januzai Cazorla Marzkovic Moses ecc...andranno via in prestito secco perchè sanno tutti che sono ''scarti''
> 
> Ancora meglio è il prestito con riscatto vincolato al closing.
> Se io fossi un dirigente del Manchester e so che c'è il governo cinese dietro al Milan preferirei darlo in prestito a loro/noi con quella formula piuttosto che un prestito secco allo Stoke o Besiktas che glielo ridà sicuramente indietro tra un anno.



Scusa se te lo dico, ma stai vaneggiando. Chi ti dice che accetterebbero un prestito con obbligo a 15 presenze, specialmente dopo quello che abbiamo combinato con Aquilani, Destro, ecc.? E, seconda cosa, se ci sono diatribe su chi accollarsi le mensilità dell'ingaggio fino al closing?


----------



## babsodiolinter (9 Agosto 2016)

Scusate ma non si può spendere l'equivalente della penale?
Mal che vada che il closing non va in porto,hai rifatto cmq la squadra che può lottare per un posto in Europa pagata dai cinesi,e la squadra non ti si svaluta ancor di più.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scusa se te lo dico, ma stai vaneggiando. Chi ti dice che accetterebbero un prestito con obbligo a 15 presenze, specialmente dopo quello che abbiamo combinato con Aquilani, Destro, ecc.? E, seconda cosa, se ci sono diatribe su chi accollarsi le mensilità dell'ingaggio fino al closing?



basta che rileggi il post e trovi già le risposte..


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non si può spendere l'equivalente della penale?
> Mal che vada che il closing non va in porto,hai rifatto cmq la squadra che può lottare per un posto in Europa pagata dai cinesi,e la squadra non ti si svaluta ancor di più.



Certo che puoi farlo, ma sono scelte di Fininvest (E solo di Fininvest) che decide di finanziare il mercato NON con pagamenti rateali, ma con soldi contanti, in questo modo non aumenterebbe l'indebitamento certo o probabile (come accadrebbe con i prestiti con obbligo di riscatto, o anche con il diritto..nel caso si concretizzi la clausola che lo renderebbe obbligatorio).

In poche parole, come ho scritto sopra, Fininvest decide di incassare MENO dei 520 milioni di euro pattuiti.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se vedi che il closing sta avendo problemi ovviamente non ce lo fai arrivare a 15 presenze.



E se il closing va a buon fine e arriva a 15 presenze, chi lo paga il giocatore visto che è stato acquistato da Fininvest...

Cioè forse non ti è chiaro questo passaggio: i cinesi acquistano il Milan con 220 milioni di debiti, non un centesimo di più, ogni centesimo di più (e quindi anche il riscatto di Depay e la sentenza che riguarda il Portello) sarebbe a caarico di Fininvest...chiaro adesso?Deve decidere Fininvest.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> E se il closing va a buon fine e arriva a 15 presenze, chi lo paga il giocatore visto che è stato acquistato da Fininvest...
> 
> Cioè forse non ti è chiaro questo passaggio: i cinesi acquistano il Milan con 220 milioni di debiti, non un centesimo di più, ogni centesimo di più (e quindi anche il riscatto di Depay e la sentenza che riguarda il Portello) sarebbe a caarico di Fininvest...chiaro adesso?Deve decidere Fininvest.



Chi ti dice che debba acquistarlo fininvest? possono acquistarlo anche i cinesi eh...o più semplicemente la società Milan.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chi ti dice che debba acquistarlo fininvest? possono acquistarlo anche i cinesi eh...



Allora...se vai OGGI (o tra cinque giorni) dallo UTD e chiedi il giocatore in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze, la firma sul contratto la mette Galliani, che è l'AD del Milan ad oggi (Fassone lo sarà solo a partire dal closing)...quindi quel contratto sarà vincolante anche in futuro, per intenderci Fininvest che OGGI è proprietaria del Milan impegnerà i futuri acquirenti a pagare X EURO per un contratto firmato da Fininvest...

Io più semplice di così non riesco a spiegarla eh. Mi dispiace.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora...se vai OGGI (o tra cinque giorni) dallo UTD e chiedi il giocatore in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze, la firma sul contratto la mette Galliani, che è l'AD del Milan ad oggi (Fassone lo sarà solo a partire dal closing)...quindi quel contratto sarà vincolante anche in futuro, per intenderci Fininvest che OGGI è proprietaria del Milan impegnerà i futuri acquirenti a pagare X EURO per un contratto firmato da Fininvest...
> 
> Io più semplice di così non riesco a spiegarla eh. Mi dispiace.



Si ho capito che ad oggi la società è ancora in mano a Fininvest ma non mi sembra un ostacolo insormontabile quello che descrivi.
Anche la Sino/europe come la Doyen può procedere personalmente all'acquisto dei cartellini.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2016)

Non andiamo troppo off topic per favore.


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Esempio:
> Memphis Depay,fuori rosa a Manchester perchè Mourinho è un pirla,ottimo talento.
> Cosa puoi fare per prenderlo?prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 25 milioni al raggiungimento di 10 presenze.
> Se il closing avviene lo riscatti, *se la cessione societaria salta lo lasci in panca a 9 presenze e non lo riscatti*.
> ...



Apperò!!! Bell'immagine del Milan che vogliamo dare, eh???


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Apperò!!! Bell'immagine del Milan che vogliamo dare, eh???



O facciamo mercato così o arriviamo sicuramente ottavi...in un modo o nell'altro l'immagine va a farsi benedire.
Chiuso O.T. non ci torno più.Sorry.


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora...se vai OGGI (o tra cinque giorni) dallo UTD e chiedi il giocatore in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze, la firma sul contratto la mette Galliani, che è l'AD del Milan ad oggi (Fassone lo sarà solo a partire dal closing)...quindi quel contratto sarà vincolante anche in futuro, per intenderci Fininvest che OGGI è proprietaria del Milan impegnerà i futuri acquirenti a pagare X EURO per un contratto firmato da Fininvest...
> 
> Io più semplice di così non riesco a spiegarla eh. Mi dispiace.



C'è un filo di speranza che in un qualche modo riescano ad accordarsi per i prestiti con obbligo di riscatto (Suma ha detto più volte che sono possibili, sul piano teorico).

Dobbiamo comunque concentrarci sul passaggio di proprietà. Questa è una stagione di transizione. Sarebbe stato diverso col closing a luglio come originariamente doveva essere. 
Prendiamo di buono che si sta programma un progetto con Fassone, un nuovo DS e i rientri di Maldini e Albertini, e che a gennaio ci saranno i primi veri investimenti sul mercato.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è un filo di speranza che in un qualche modo riescano ad accordarsi per i prestiti con obbligo di riscatto (Suma ha detto più volte che sono possibili, sul piano teorico).
> 
> Dobbiamo comunque concentrarci sul passaggio di proprietà. Questa è una stagione di transizione. Sarebbe stato diverso col closing a luglio come originariamente doveva essere.
> Prendiamo di buono che si sta programma un progetto con Fassone, un nuovo DS e i rientri di Maldini e Albertini, e che a gennaio ci saranno i primi veri investimenti sul mercato.



Sul piano teorico, da quanto emerge dalle notizie più o meno fondate sulla composizione della cordata, non avremmo problemi, l'anno prossimo, ad acquistare l'intera proprietà dei cugini e trasformarli nella nostra squadra B...ma purtroppo la teoria è una cosa, la pratica è un'altra.

La Sino Europe è una società di capitali, per quanto partecipata da imprese statali, ha come obbligo ridistribuire utili ai propri soci (non è una società di mutuo soccorso), quindi primo obiettivo di questa società, sarà quello di ripulire il bilancio di tutte le poste "morte", cioè quelle che pesano senza produrre ricavi, tra cui stipendi a giocatori che non valgono quanto costano, o ammortamenti stratosferici di giocatori acquistati con valutazioni fuori mercato. 
Una volta ripulito il bilancio e siglato nuovi contratti di sponsorizzazione (ad oggi mancano e solo dopo il closing verranno firmati i nuovi contratti), aumentando il merchandising (se non sfonderemo in Cina saremmo dei fessi), solo allora potremmo pensare a potenziare anche il lato sportivo del club. Con questo non voglio dire che non faremo mercato fino a quando non ci libereremo di Montolivo, ma semplicemente che non faremo acquisti multimilionari fino a che il Milan non sarà in grado di camminare con le proprie gambe...e se come sembra dal 2018/2019 la Champions garantirà all'Italia 3 posti fissi ed 1 ad invito in base ai successi passati...bhe, prepariamoci a giocare la Champions 2018/2019 anche senza bisogno di investimenti pesanti per i prossimi due mercati estivi eh. Poi una volta qualificatici per l'edizione 2018/2019, allora sì che si interverrà pesantemente e sopratutto, andremo a vincerle tutte noi eheheh

IL futuro è roseo heheheh


----------



## wfiesso (9 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Da 3 mesi a questa parte non c 'è una società...stiamo vivendo in un limbo.
> Sembra che stiamo iniziando un campionato a cui nessuno dei vecchi e nuovi proprietari vorrebbe partecipare.
> Ho capito che bisogna avere pazienza e finalmente ci siamo liberati dei vecchi,ma un anno di limbo è lunghissimo.



Io ti capisco, ma se da mesi si dice che il mercato sarà pressoché nullo non vedo perché dobbiamo farci il sangue amaro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

*Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore): mentre si attendono nuove notizie sugli altri investitori della cordata, continua il mistero su colui che dovrebbe essere il principale investitore: Yonghong Li. Di lui si sa pochissimo, solo che possiede una holding (la Jie An De) che a propria volta contiene azioni di una società quotata in Cina. Il suo braccio destro sarebbe Han Li e loro sono gli unici due esponenti ad essere stati fotografati a Villa Certosa (non è vero, c'è anche un terzo, oltre alla presenza di Fu, ndr). Ma l'aspetto curioso è che fino ad una settimana fa, di Yonghong Li e la sua azienda non c'era traccia su google. Roba che Mr Bee, al confronto, sembra una stella di Hollywood.*


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore): mentre si attendono nuove notizie sugli altri investitori della cordata, continua il mistero su colui che dovrebbe essere il principale investitore: Yonghong Li. Di lui si sa pochissimo, solo che possiede una holding (la Jie An De) che a propria volta contiene azioni di una società quotata in Cina. Il suo braccio destro sarebbe Han Li e loro sono gli unici due esponenti ad essere stati fotografati a Villa Certosa (non è vero, c'è anche un terzo, oltre alla presenza di Fu, ndr). Ma l'aspetto curioso è che fino ad una settimana fa, di Yonghong Li e la sua azienda non c'era traccia su google. Roba che Mr Bee, al confronto, sembra una stella di Hollywood.*



in effetti è vero....appena saltato fuori il nome come credo tutti mi sono fiondato a cercare qualcosa ma questo yonghong li sembrava un fantasma


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore): mentre si attendono nuove notizie sugli altri investitori della cordata, continua il mistero su colui che dovrebbe essere il principale investitore: Yonghong Li. Di lui si sa pochissimo, solo che possiede una holding (la Jie An De) che a propria volta contiene azioni di una società quotata in Cina. Il suo braccio destro sarebbe Han Li e loro sono gli unici due esponenti ad essere stati fotografati a Villa Certosa (non è vero, c'è anche un terzo, oltre alla presenza di Fu, ndr). Ma l'aspetto curioso è che fino ad una settimana fa, di Yonghong Li e la sua azienda non c'era traccia su google. Roba che Mr Bee, al confronto, sembra una stella di Hollywood.*



In realtà di lui si sa che potrebbe essere uno dei nomi nella lista di panama papers.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Sarà il cugino di uno dei grossi investitori che ci sono dietro...


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà di lui si sa che potrebbe essere uno dei nomi nella lista di panama papers.



Onestamente, i cinesi sono più di 1 miliardo...vogliamo che non esista un caso di omonimia?

Probabilmente è uno che vuol far carriera, ed è stato messo a capo della Sino Europe ecc ecc...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, i cinesi sono più di 1 miliardo...vogliamo che non esista un caso di omonimia?
> 
> Probabilmente è uno che vuol far carriera, ed è stato messo a capo della Sino Europe ecc ecc...



anche han li omonimia? vabbè a noi questo non riguarda, anzi...ricordo che la holding proprietaria del MU ha sede alle Cayman...per cui.


----------



## Casnop (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore): mentre si attendono nuove notizie sugli altri investitori della cordata, continua il mistero su colui che dovrebbe essere il principale investitore: Yonghong Li. Di lui si sa pochissimo, solo che possiede una holding (la Jie An De) che a propria volta contiene azioni di una società quotata in Cina. Il suo braccio destro sarebbe Han Li e loro sono gli unici due esponenti ad essere stati fotografati a Villa Certosa (non è vero, c'è anche un terzo, oltre alla presenza di Fu, ndr). Ma l'aspetto curioso è che fino ad una settimana fa, di Yonghong Li e la sua azienda non c'era traccia su google. Roba che Mr Bee, al confronto, sembra una stella di Hollywood.*


Un funzionario dello SDIC, che ha investito stock options maturate negli anni di esperienza nel superfondo sovrano nell'investimento nell'affare Milan per conto terzi, magari qualche alto personaggio del Partito. Un manager che costruisce l'operazione, la conduce, la cede a terzi, e giù altre stock options. Illazioni? Illazioni, certo.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche han li omonimia? vabbè a noi questo non riguarda, anzi...ricordo che la holding proprietaria del MU ha sede alle Cayman...per cui.



Eh vabbè, se anche fosse, in Cina sono 1 miliardo di persone, vuoi che non si trovnino altre due persone disposte a diventare proprietarie del Milan e ad ingraziarsi epr questo il Governo centrale?

uhuhauhauhuh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

*Edoardo Pini, ragazzo italiano che vive in Cina, attraverso MN rivela altre importanti indiscrezioni: la Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il 99,93& del Milan, è stata costituita il 26 maggio 2016 nella contea di Changxing (il cui governo ha avuto un peso decisivo). Il rappresentante legale della Sino Europe, registrata presso la camera di commercio di Changxing, è Chen Huashan. 

Inoltre, è emerso uno degli investitori privati presenti in minoranza: il 3 giugno 2016, la Jilin Yongda Group CO LTD (azienda leader nel fabbricare magneti), ha stretto una collaborazione con la Sino Europe, creando un fondo di 500M. Chissà, dunque, che questo fondo non sia stato creato ad hoc per il Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, ragazzo italiano che vive in Cina, attraverso MN rivela altre importanti indiscrezioni: la Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il 99,93& del Milan, è stata costituita il 26 maggio 2016 nella contea di Changxing (il cui governo ha avuto un peso decisivo). Il rappresentante legale della Sino Europe, registrata presso la camera di commercio di Changxing, è Chen Huashan.
> 
> Inoltre, è emerso uno degli investitori privati presenti in minoranza: il 3 giugno 2016, la Jilin Yongda Group CO LTD (azienda leader nel fabbricare magneti), ha stretto una collaborazione con la Sino Europe, creando un fondo di 500M. Chissà, dunque, che questo fondo non sia stato creato ad hoc per il Milan.*



credo non ci siano dubbi a questo punto. Più che il governo centrale la situazione si è sbloccata grazie al governo di Changxing.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> credo non ci siano dubbi a questo punto. Più che il governo centrale la situazione si è sbloccata grazie al governo di Changxing.



Di sicuro in Cina i governi locale non prendono queste iniziative, io ho la speranza che ci sia dietro veramente il governo centrale ma che manterrà un profilo basso con investitori prestanome, dubito anche che al closing verranno fuori nomi di grande aziende che debbano rendere conto alla borsa e sarebbero pertanto meno libere di muoversi con intenti non prettamente speculativi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> credo non ci siano dubbi a questo punto. Più che il governo centrale la situazione si è sbloccata grazie al governo di Changxing.



Non è così, la situazione si è sbloccata quando è entrata Haixia, controllata dallo SDIC (stato centrale). 
Il "governo" di Changxing, da quello letto fino ad ora, ha avuto un ruolo esterno. Probabilmente agevolando le pratiche burocratiche relative alla costituzione del veicolo. 
Ma non ha in alcun modo partecipato all'affare.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edoardo Pini, ragazzo italiano che vive in Cina, attraverso MN rivela altre importanti indiscrezioni: la Sino Europe, società che ha acquistato il 99,93& del Milan, è stata costituita il 26 maggio 2016 nella contea di Changxing (il cui governo ha avuto un peso decisivo). Il rappresentante legale della Sino Europe, registrata presso la camera di commercio di Changxing, è Chen Huashan.
> 
> Inoltre, è emerso uno degli investitori privati presenti in minoranza: il 3 giugno 2016, la Jilin Yongda Group CO LTD (azienda leader nel fabbricare magneti), ha stretto una collaborazione con la Sino Europe, creando un fondo di 500M. Chissà, dunque, che questo fondo non sia stato creato ad hoc per il Milan.*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è così, la situazione si è sbloccata quando è entrata Haixia, controllata dallo SDIC (stato centrale).
> Il "governo" di Changxing, da quello letto fino ad ora, ha avuto un ruolo esterno. Probabilmente agevolando le pratiche burocratiche relative alla costituzione del veicolo.
> Ma non ha in alcun modo partecipato all'affare.
> 
> ...



Non sono molto d'accordo ma ok, rispetto la tua opinione...l'importante è che ci siano soldi e progetto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo ma ok, rispetto la tua opinione...l'importante è che ci siano soldi e progetto.



Lo ha detto lo stesso governo di Changxing che non ha partecipato all'affare, e che il Milan verrà acquistato dal veicolo e dai suoi investitori: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-governo-di-changxing-ringrazia-la-spv-per-lacquisto-vt39259.html

P.S. ti do un consiglio: lascia stare completamente Forchielli...


----------

